# Why do messengers ride fixies?



## Scarpa (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry for the inane question. I just spent a week in downtown Seattle for work and noticed most of the bike messengers ride fixies without brakes. Why is this? Just for weight savings/simplicity? Badge of honor?

I suppose I could have asked one but they never stop.


----------



## tongaroo (Oct 15, 2004)

I've always wondered this myself. I've come to the conclusion that it's a conglomeration of multiple factors:

1. it simplifies/lightens the bike,
2. it makes the bike "less desirable" for thieves, whether they recognize it's a fixie or not,
3. it adds to the "mystique/coolness" of messengering,
4. it pays homage to high speed track racing.

I don't know if any of the above is true...just stuff I've heard in the past. I DO know that I want to get a fixie bike someday!

David


----------



## paqrat (Jan 17, 2004)

The messengers depend upon their bikes working. Time is money, and if you’re working on a mechanical, you’re not making money delivering stuff. Fixed gear is lower maintenance. It’s also a good theft deterant, as most bike thieves don't know how to ride one.


----------



## mateoway (Aug 24, 2004)

*So I've heard*

It's kinda funny to watch as the thief makes his getaway and tries to slow down or go around a corner and the pedals keep turning as he goes over the bars in a tangled mess.


----------



## Fluid Dynamics (Mar 6, 2005)

*My Take*

There are a few messengers that can really ride a fixed gear well, but there is a huge contingent that do it for the 'appeal' of riding a fixie, alot of them are pretty self rightous about it. Its a tight knit group and they like to stand out. When I was delivering packages, the dispatchers and the bosses would roll their eyes and complain when a mediocre rider would start riding a fixed gear, deliveries would get slower, they would spend more time posing at the square, and there was a higher chance of an accident.

A good rider can rip on any kind of bike, try to follow them in traffic and it will be obvious, no matter what they are riding. In any group of riders there will be a segment that are more interested in style and form than function. Ever notice how lots of messengers ride their fixies with their hands right up close to the stem? form or function?

I went to an alley cat race in vancouver a few years back and one of the nights we went out for a beer run, 5 or 6 couriers with cases of beer in their bags ripping through the streets in an october rain shower. We were coming down a big hill that t-boned into a 4 lane limited access highway, and the guy on the track bike couldn't slow down at all on the slick roads, the slightest back pressure caused the wheel to lock up. He weaved through the speeding cars and came out OK, but it was probably one of the scariest things that Ive seen on a bike. Not the right place or time for a brake-free track bike.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Because fixed gear bikes are cute and in fashion?!

As long as you have black old school Vans, some tight jeans rolled up over your calves and a tight tshirt so your lower back is exposed while riding...

Sorry... 

I live in San Francisco...

Don't hate fixed gear bikes at all. But, hate the fashion element on Valencia St.


----------



## dannybob (Feb 21, 2004)

*wankery.*

It's all fashion. I've got a fixie. Love it, but it's not the bike to ride in heavy traffic especially with no brake. It's all hipster factor. To be different just like everybody else.

Sorry. I live in SF, too.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

I've ridden single speed road bikes for a number of years now, and like the simplicity of them. I just made the jump to a dedicated fixed gear with only a front brake, mainly because I like the asthetic lines of it. It's not too hard to ride, and I ride in traffic (I'm in Chicago). Hipsters be damned, I'll be riding these long after the 'fad' is over...


----------



## spuddy (Oct 3, 2004)

Because they're hell more fun to ride all day than a singlespeed.

RickD nailed it.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Maintenance. Simplicity and no need for gears in lots (certaintly not all) of cities.


----------



## blakcloud (Jan 12, 2004)

*It's all about sub-culture and heirarchy*

I did a thesis on bicycle couriers and from my take it was all about heirarchy in the subculture of being a courier. Of course they argued this wasn't the case but what people do and why they do it isn't always apparent to them.

At least from the group that I followed, no one started their job as a messenger on a fixie, that came much later. One had to work up the ranks before they attempted a jump to a fixie.

Fluid Dynamics quote is a perfexct example of this

"When I was delivering packages, the dispatchers and the bosses would roll their eyes and complain when a mediocre rider would start riding a fixed gear, deliveries would get slower, they would spend more time posing at the square, and there was a higher chance of an accident."

I am amazed at the skill of these riders when they can ride a fixie well.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

dannybob said:


> To be different just like everybody else.


Wow! That is the most succinct description of the "conventions of cool" I have heard!

Nice one, I know that will live in my vocab.

Mr. P


----------



## midwesst (May 27, 2004)

Better control (traction) in slippery conditions.


----------



## xcgeek (Jan 16, 2004)

I feel like I'm more a part of the bike when on the fixie, and I ride mine brakeless almost every day. It just feels faster, more commiting, and you see different lines when you don't have brakes, it traffic it's nice to because you can make more suttle adj. to your speed.

J


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

spuddy said:


> Because they're hell more fun to ride all day than a singlespeed.
> 
> RickD nailed it.


What he said!

Spuddy nailed it about RickD nailing it.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dannybob said:


> It's all fashion. It's all hipster factor. To be different just like everybody else.
> .


Nope. It's tradition. It's efficient. It's pure. It wasn't "fashionable" until the bike mags and the bike websites decided it was fashionable, and the bike companies figured out there was another kind of bike culture to exploit and sell to the masses.


----------



## SeamusAndrewMurphy (Sep 15, 2005)

*I got a fixie.*

I don't know anything about bike messengers, but I know I'll take my fixie over any road bike with gears. Unless you're climbing a mountain, I can't imagine what you need gears for. Just stand up!

I wouldn't ride mine without, at the least, a front brake though. Just relying on a chain to slow you down seems suicidal. I save my suicidal stuff for my mountain biking.


----------



## Fluid Dynamics (Mar 6, 2005)

*Looks like the purists have weighed in...*



SeamusAndrewMurphy said:


> I can't imagine what you need gears for. Just stand up!


C'mon now. I cant imagine why all of the riders in the tour dont use fixies until they get to the mountain stages. The rest of the post reads like "It works for me, and how I like to ride." Fair enough, and more power to ya.



Fixintogo said:


> It's efficient. It's pure. It wasn't "fashionable" until the bike mags and the bike websites decided it was fashionable.


Sure, it was fashionable before mags got into it, now its just mainstreamed, there can be fashions in any subculture. As far as efficiency goes, whats more efficient about not being able to coast down a hill?



midwesst said:


> Better control (traction) in slippery conditions.


Reread my post about someone almost dying in slippery conditions. Those of us with freewheels and brakes didnt have any problems that night. your method of driving the rear wheel has no impact on friction between the tire and the road.

Look, Ive got nothing against riding a fixed gear, Ive done it and will do it again, but dont sell it for something its not.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Fluid Dynamics said:


> As far as efficiency goes, whats more efficient about not being able to coast down a hill?
> 
> :


Well, because pedaling is faster than coasting.

When messengers are on the job, time is money. You make that stop, you get another package. If you don't coast, you don't slow down. Your bike doesn't break because there's nothing on it TO break, so you have no down toime. Make that drop, grab another. Bike messengers were riding fixies long before the rest of the world jumped on board. Turns out, they were onto something. I can't remember the last time I rode a bike that coasted.


----------



## usr666 (Jul 13, 2004)

mateoway said:


> It's kinda funny to watch as the thief makes his getaway and tries to slow down or go around a corner and the pedals keep turning as he goes over the bars in a tangled mess.


Fellow messenger leaned his brakeless fixed at a really quick pickup just outside the downtown area of Cleveland, guy came along and decided that it was his... the messenger got the package, saw the guy on the bike trying, and I do mean trying to ride it... he pretty much ran up to the guy with his lock, wacked him in the back, knocked em off and got his bike back ha.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

*because...*

everytime I ride any other bike at work I am missing my fixed before I even get there. I have been fixed for over two years and I have been accident free(knock on wood). I can ride with decent sized loads on the bars without having to reach for brake levers. The only things that kept me from trying it for years was expense and the "oh, it's dangerous" mystique. Now it just feels right.
As for the guy who flew out into traffic, I think you have to approach riding fixed with respect. I have seen guys hop right on with no brakes and swim and I have seen a lot of guys sink.
The only maintainence I do on my bike is tension the chain once in a while and fix flats. I can say that I used to spend a fair amount of time keeping my work bike operable before going fixie.


----------



## evilbeaver (Jul 23, 2005)

usr666 said:


> Fellow messenger leaned his brakeless fixed at a really quick pickup just outside the downtown area of Cleveland, guy came along and decided that it was his... the messenger got the package, saw the guy on the bike trying, and I do mean trying to ride it... he pretty much ran up to the guy with his lock, wacked him in the back, knocked em off and got his bike back ha.


I live in Seattle, and there are some 'core fixie riders around here. Though some of my buddies look down their noses at them for "posing" and being aloof, the few I've met have been pretty friendly. Ask them about critical mass and they'll happily inform you.

Any group that arbitrarily separates itself from the group at large by embracing a certain technology (or lack thereof), ethos, or hairstyle is going to have its a$$es. However, hopefully they're in the minority of any given group.


----------



## Fluid Dynamics (Mar 6, 2005)

*Sure, in a flat area.*



Fixintogo said:


> Well, because pedaling is faster than coasting.
> 
> When messengers are on the job, time is money. You make that stop, you get another package. If you don't coast, you don't slow down. Your bike doesn't break because there's nothing on it TO break, so you have no down toime. Make that drop, grab another. Bike messengers were riding fixies long before the rest of the world jumped on board. Turns out, they were onto something. I can't remember the last time I rode a bike that coasted.


In a flat area then its a wash, fixed, vs. say, single speed. But on a hill where you could coast on a freewheeled bike, you are limited by the fastest cadence you can match with you're legs. Any faster than that and you need to slow you're self down with your legs, not more effecient. Howsabout rolling up to a stoplight, the fixie brakes with his quads and calfs and back, A bike with brakes comes to a stop with 1 finger.

As far as maintenance goes, whats the difference between a singlespeed (freewheel) with two brakes and a fixed gear with none? changing pads every 2 years, cables every 3, vs. changing your rear tire more often on a fixed? I bet that both scenarios are a wash compared to the time spent fixing flats and replacing tires on either kind.

A good courier saves time by knowing the city inside and out, like a 3-dimensional puzzle in his/her head, not by riding a fixed vs a freewheel bike. Knowing how to get around security at the fedral bldg (pre 9/11) saved me more time on one drop that bike choice would have over a month.

"Time is money" ?? Couriers don't make any money silly, they just get to keep living


----------



## Harlanger (Apr 2, 2005)

1. It's NOT about speed. To a professional messenger the highest "speed" factors are navigation and planning.

2. It's NOT about stopping. Besides the obvious physics behind a properly applied front brake any brakeless rider that's dared to argue his stopping power is greater to his buddies will have to prove it. I've seen front brake fixies go from 25 to 0 in 15 feet. It looks scary and it is. If any brakeless rider out there can do the same without a wall to hit I'd like to see it. Perhaps in a quickstop competition which we do have.

3. It's NOT about not stopping, see point 1.


They ride them for the fun and simplicity of it. They are also very inexpensive and once you know how very easy to maintain.

It's that simple. 

It's also only about 15%-20% or so, usually lower. You may think it's higher because they're the ones you see, it's not. Not even in SF or NYC.

Leave off on the mesengers they play an important game.


----------



## usr666 (Jul 13, 2004)

evilbeaver said:


> I live in Seattle, and there are some 'core fixie riders around here. Though some of my buddies look down their noses at them for "posing" and being aloof, the few I've met have been pretty friendly. Ask them about critical mass and they'll happily inform you.
> 
> Any group that arbitrarily separates itself from the group at large by embracing a certain technology (or lack thereof), ethos, or hairstyle is going to have its a$$es. However, hopefully they're in the minority of any given group.


Ya I don't care what you ride or how you ride it, just have fun is my moto... some people take life and everything they do too seriously.


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*Lots of responses, hmmm.*

Not sure why. But, I like the races! There is usually beer afterwords. And maybe a prize.

Beer is always a good prize. 

I'm not a roadie or trackie. I did find some and they like beer. So, I like them.


----------



## Black Bart (Apr 19, 2004)

noslogan said:


> I did find some and they like beer. So, I like them.


Words to live by!


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*Mmm, beeeer.*



Black Bart said:


> Words to live by!


----------



## redfooj (Aug 3, 2004)

so they fit in

its all for image... kinda like getting those ridiculous angled stem, deep drop track bars, then taping only the top part of the bars because thats the only part thats useable...

something, oh, like this...


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sorry. no funny bars here*

We do have some guys that do the minimal tape thing. I don't get it either. Ride enough without swapping hand positions and it seems you'll have some damge after awhile. Bullhorns, full tape to the stem for me. I do ride with my hands close to the stem sometimes. After riding my bike for a living for nine years I find I use every hand position I can think of to keep my hands/arms feeling good. I used to ride flat bars until the lack of positions started to cause a decent amount of hand/wrist pain.
Brake pads and cables every two years?? We have had rainy seasons where I would go through a pair in a month or so. We tend to stop/slow alot and there is a lot of grit in the street from the constant construction. I have also had a rim blowout from running it a little too long with brakes. I did lose the deraileur after a few years of constant monkeying with it. Not to mention I dropped my chain quite a few times dropping off curbs. I was only running a single ring up front (also had a road double once) and the chain was the right length. Nothing more exciting than standing up to accelerate to find that your chain is off. Yes, I kinda heard it fall before I stood up, but when you are focused on the traffic and peds you only have that split second and BAM, you are on the street.
Like I said, I have seen guys jump on the bandwagon before "just because". Some stay with it, some end up in a ball of flames. It took me over 6 years to go from 24 speeds to fixed. It just feels right now. I don't feel any slower than I did on my gearie in my town of Charlotte. The hills aren't too bad and I can spin up to 24-27 MPH. It has also convinced me to go fixed off road once in awhile, which is a treat all its own,


----------



## Harlanger (Apr 2, 2005)

redfooj said:


> so they fit in
> 
> its all for image...


They're in the minority in the messenger community. The only ride seen less would be a single speed beach criser, or BMX bikes. MTB and Fixies are about equal, in some communities more fixies less mtb, in othere it's the other way around. Most common is the road bike.

You do it all for image? That's sad, I'd hope you would enjoy riding it.

[edit] btw I just looked at that pic you posted, your seat is set a noob angle, you don't love your knees. If you can't figure out pursuit geometry on your own give it up.


----------



## curbdestroyer666 (Jan 31, 2005)

Scarpa said:


> Sorry for the inane question. I just spent a week in downtown Seattle for work and noticed most of the bike messengers ride fixies without brakes. Why is this? Just for weight savings/simplicity? Badge of honor?
> 
> I suppose I could have asked one but they never stop.


because walking is too slow


----------



## Jon Edwards (Aug 20, 2004)

*Kinda similar to teamdicky*



teamdicky said:


> We do have some guys that do the minimal tape thing. I don't get it either. Ride enough without swapping hand positions and it seems you'll have some damge after awhile. Bullhorns, full tape to the stem for me. I do ride with my hands close to the stem sometimes. After riding my bike for a living for nine years I find I use every hand position I can think of to keep my hands/arms feeling good. I used to ride flat bars until the lack of positions started to cause a decent amount of hand/wrist pain.
> Brake pads and cables every two years?? We have had rainy seasons where I would go through a pair in a month or so. We tend to stop/slow alot and there is a lot of grit in the street from the constant construction. I have also had a rim blowout from running it a little too long with brakes. I did lose the deraileur after a few years of constant monkeying with it. Not to mention I dropped my chain quite a few times dropping off curbs. I was only running a single ring up front (also had a road double once) and the chain was the right length. Nothing more exciting than standing up to accelerate to find that your chain is off. Yes, I kinda heard it fall before I stood up, but when you are focused on the traffic and peds you only have that split second and BAM, you are on the street.
> Like I said, I have seen guys jump on the bandwagon before "just because". Some stay with it, some end up in a ball of flames. It took me over 6 years to go from 24 speeds to fixed. It just feels right now. I don't feel any slower than I did on my gearie in my town of Charlotte. The hills aren't too bad and I can spin up to 24-27 MPH. It has also convinced me to go fixed off road once in awhile, which is a treat all its own,


I've been commuting about London for ooh, 9 years now? I started with a boggo 14spd roadbike of which I used 3gears - 2 in the little ring, 1 in the big. So a few years later I've gone singlespeed + singulator, no worries. Cue a few more years. My wheels are shot, my chain /cogs are shot and I'd REALLY like to get trackends fitted. Comes out about £500. Or I can get a tax break (green travel) on a brand new, shiny Condor Pista that'll come out around the £550 mark. Toughie that one  ...

The Pista came with a flip flop wheel fixed/free. I ride it for a bit free, then decide to try the fixed thing. I've yet to see a reason to change back. I still have a front brake though, and fully taped bullhorns. FWIW its made my MTBing better too. I coast less, and the amount of time spent on the Pista with the back wheel off the ground means I've suddenly learnt to stoppie round corners on the trail.Trackstands are better too.

There's just something "right" about it. No its not any faster, but thats not really the point. If I wanted "fast" above all else, I'd ride a motorbike.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Fluid Dynamics said:


> In a flat area then its a wash, fixed, vs. say, single speed. But on a hill where you could coast on a freewheeled bike, you are limited by the fastest cadence you can match with you're legs. Any faster than that and you need to slow you're self down with your legs, not more effecient. Howsabout rolling up to a stoplight, the fixie brakes with his quads and calfs and back, A bike with brakes comes to a stop with 1 finger.
> 
> A good courier saves time by knowing the city inside and out,
> "Time is money" ?? Couriers don't make any money silly, they just get to keep living


All I know is, when I used to ride a bike that coasted, my BEST commute time, door-to-door, was 31 minutes. On my fixie, I've NEVER taken more than 25. Most of the people I know who ride a coasting bike (even a singlespeed) use an easier gear than on a fixed. So on the climbs I'm standing and mashing instead of sittin' and spinnin'. On the descents I'm actually powering the pedals instead of coasting, or just going "gumby" which is the same thing. Plus, on the fixie I rarely stop. I thread the needle, buttonhook the cars, right on red/turn around -- all these techniques get me from A to B faster. Between the riding style, gear choice, and lighter weight, I'm faster on my fixie. The clock doesn't lie.

You're right about the money, but occasionally there's a tip for the guy who hauls ass!


----------



## dannybob (Feb 21, 2004)

*I'm not anti-fixie, and I don't mean to pick on fixintogo but...*



Fixintogo said:


> Nope. It's tradition. It's efficient. It's pure. It wasn't "fashionable" until the bike mags and the bike websites decided it was fashionable, and the bike companies figured out there was another kind of bike culture to exploit and sell to the masses.





> All I know is, when I used to ride a bike that coasted, my BEST commute time, door-to-door, was 31 minutes. On my fixie, I've NEVER taken more than 25. Most of the people I know who ride a coasting bike (even a singlespeed) use an easier gear than on a fixed. So on the climbs I'm standing and mashing instead of sittin' and spinnin'. On the descents I'm actually powering the pedals instead of coasting, or just going "gumby" which is the same thing. Plus, on the fixie I rarely stop. I thread the needle, buttonhook the cars, right on red/turn around -- all these techniques get me from A to B faster. Between the riding style, gear choice, and lighter weight, I'm faster on my fixie. The clock doesn't lie.


I don't know if I buy this tradition/efficient/pure thing. Most kids on fixies haven't the slightest clue about the history of bikes. Buying old parts does not equal an understanding of history or tradition.

And if you want pure try delivering packages on foot in loincloth. That's as pure as man can get. No pesking technology robbing you of efficiency.

As far as cummute times, you're just riding harder. There is nothing inherent to your fixie that makes it faster.

I know I'm being a little combative. Sorry. I just want someone to admit that fashion is a HUGE part of this. Are fixies fun? Yeah. Are they more efficient? Yeah, if your on a banked velodrome with no hills or cars. Can you get around faster by being an idiot in traffic on your brakeless fixie? Sure, until you t-bone some moron who decides to take a right in front of you.

Why not run a front brake? It doesn't wear anything out unless you use it but it'll always be there if you need it. Oh. What was that? It doesn't look cool? Other fixie kids will call you a poseur behind your back?

I'm sorry. I'm being a bit of a d1ck. I have no reason to even care that much about the way anybody else chooses to ride their bike. I do hope though that before you decide to ride around without a brake, which is unarguably more dangerous than riding with brake, you're honest with yourself about why you do it.


----------



## redfooj (Aug 3, 2004)

Harlanger said:


> They're in the minority in the messenger community. The only ride seen less would be a single speed beach criser, or BMX bikes. MTB and Fixies are about equal, in some communities more fixies less mtb, in othere it's the other way around. Most common is the road bike.
> 
> You do it all for image? That's sad, I'd hope you would enjoy riding it.
> 
> [edit] btw I just looked at that pic you posted, your seat is set a noob angle, you don't love your knees. If you can't figure out pursuit geometry on your own give it up.


actually, this is my bike










so i think ive got the geometry and ergonomics quite figured-out... but NICE TRY!


----------



## Dr JRod (Mar 8, 2005)

Since we're discussing fixed gears: 
What is involved in making one left-side drive? Adverse effects on the BB or hub? I know some bmx bikes run this setup, but not sure if the parts needed are different. (yes, I realize bmx bikes aren't fixed)


----------



## usr666 (Jul 13, 2004)

check http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/forum/ lots of discussions about left side drives, not good in my opinion because the lockring would not be reverse threaded. but what do I know.
search not working but found this:
http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2752


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the right answer: control.. it gives better control over the bike, more fluidity in traffic, better sync w/ the bike...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

dannybob said:


> I don't know if I buy this tradition/efficient/pure thing. Most kids on fixies haven't the slightest clue about the history of bikes. Buying old parts does not equal an understanding of history or tradition.
> 
> And if you want pure try delivering packages on foot in loincloth. That's as pure as man can get. No pesking technology robbing you of efficiency.
> 
> ...


they do it because they CAN.. of all people, singlespeeders, on creaking EBBs just to avoid an unfashionable derrailleur, getting all bothered because someone is cool on a fixie???


----------



## Harlanger (Apr 2, 2005)

redfooj said:


> actually, this is my bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice try? you think I was wrong on that seat angle and bar ratios? I couldn't care less if it's yours or not. It's not about fashion among my friends that fix.

But! Since you went to all the trouble of posting a pic of your bike, Nice Fuji! Did you get a free roll of film with that?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dannybob said:


> I don't know if I buy this tradition/efficient/pure thing. Most kids on fixies haven't the slightest clue about the history of bikes. Buying old parts does not equal an understanding of history or tradition.
> 
> As far as cummute times, you're just riding harder. There is nothing inherent to your fixie that makes it faster.
> 
> ...


a) I meant tthat it is traditional for messengers to ride fixed gear bikes, that's all.

b) I'm riding harder because my fixie inherently demands that I do. Therefore, it's faster.

c) Maybe fashion is part of it for the newbies. But that doesn't go nearly far enough to explain "why messengers ride fixed gear" which is what the original thread asked.

d) I do run a front brake. Why do you make this assumption?

e) You are being a dick, but your apology goes a long way to softening it (pun intended)


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*Lefty project*



Dr JRod said:


> Since we're discussing fixed gears:
> What is involved in making one left-side drive?


doing that with an mtb project bike. Someday it'll be done...

1 rear disc hub installed normally
1 Endless cog drilled for rotor bolt holes
1 left side TANDEM crank arm with spider (so your pedal doesn't unthread)

viola, LHD


----------



## dannybob (Feb 21, 2004)

Fixintogo said:


> a) I meant tthat it is traditional for messengers to ride fixed gear bikes, that's all.
> 
> b) I'm riding harder because my fixie inherently demands that I do. Therefore, it's faster.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was an assumption. Glad to hear you're not like those other knuckleheads. Again, sorry to be so angst-y.

In the end, I just don't believe that anyone other than track racers ride track bikes because there more efficient, faster. Because you ride your track bike harder does not mean it's faster.

I ride a fixie because it's fun and I think that's reason enough if not the best reason.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dannybob said:


> Because you ride your track bike harder does not mean it's faster.
> I ride a fixie because it's fun and I think that's reason enough if not the best reason.


I can't believe this has gone this far, given that we agree with each other! Bikes aren't fast OR slow until someone rides them. I am faster on my fixed because it has a big gear and I never coast, and rarely stop. On my coasting bike I have a lighter gear, I coast all the time, and I stop. So the "bikes" are the same speed, but "I" am faster "on my fixie." And I believe that that's one reason, among others, why messengers ride them. And hell yes, it's more fun, and that is indeed the best reason.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Fluid Dynamics said:


> C'mon now. I cant imagine why all of the riders in the tour dont use fixies until they get to the mountain stages.


You need to do a little research. 

My fixie made me a much better climber, on the mtb. I just put in a higher gear and stomp.

As soon as the fixie goes mainstream, I'm going back to my unicycle!


----------



## Fixed_gear_messenger (Jan 13, 2013)

Because brakes cause hesitation and hesitation will ****ing kill you out here


----------



## Nrs1Rider (Jan 29, 2005)

To run reds and kill peds.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

awesome, thanks for resurrecting an eight year-old thread for no reason!


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I think city fixed gears riders are bad ass. I'm a dedicated MTB SS rider and in awe that couriers can ride them without brakes in the city. My hat is off to you.


----------

